# aquarium front panel glass



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

so my new 160 gallon front glass panel shattered because in the process of removing it, i dropped it...
so i have an idea but don't know if it works.
i was thinking of using the back as the front and use plywood for the back and use that. 
will this work?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

short answer, yes.

how good are you at fiberglass?


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

Yes, but it has to be sealed. Years ago I looked at some plans on this site to build a tank that had only the front panel made out of glass, and the rest made out of plywood: http://www.garf.org/140.gallon.html

I still think it may be a cool method to build a custom tank if I can ever talk my wife into having an 8 foot long aquarium in our entry way!


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i never dealt with fiber glass before...
my idea is just to have the back as ply wood and rest glass.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

with out the glass over the ply it won't last more then a few months if that.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

so what's the best way? the cheapest way to replace just that panel?


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

TAB said:


> with out the glass over the ply it won't last more then a few months if that.


Why do you say that?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

is it true?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

jasonmemo said:


> so what's the best way? the cheapest way to replace just that panel?


There isn't one. Also you need to take the entire tank apart. silcone does not stick to old silcone very well.



DaTrueDave said:


> Why do you say that?


lets just say I've replaced enough plywood in my day as a GC to know that water and unprotected ply don't mix.



Not only will it rot out, it will asorb water, allow water to pass thru, delaminate and will most likly riip out the fibers when presure is applyed( by the water). Even the highest quality marine plys will do that. So a run of the mill exterior ply you get from the box stores will be even worse.

Now if you cover it in fiber glass it will be just fine. That is assuming you do every thing right.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Don't you see? This is your opportunity to buy a starphire panel of glass and use it as the front panel!


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

TAB said:


> lets just say I've replaced enough plywood in my day as a GC to know that water and unprotected ply don't mix.


Oh, I agree with you on the "unprotected" side of things. Did you look at the link I posted above?

Have you used fiberglass in an aquarium before? I was under the impression that it gave off toxins.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

where do you buy fiber glass? and i thought you cover the plywood so that it becomes waterproof with some coating


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Research Plywood aquariums on google and youtube. 

I think if ones skills are not that strong, rubber coating the inside of the plywood AFTER it's installed and the 3 seams (bottom, sides) might be the easiest.

What ever you do research, study, research some more, TEST outside.

I'm pretty sure you can epoxy the 3/4" plywood to the glass, and cover with rubber water proofing. Even if fiber glass will bond to the glass, it's challenge to work with.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

DogFish2.0 said:


> Research Plywood aquariums on google and youtube.
> 
> I think if ones skills are not that strong, rubber coating the inside of the plywood AFTER it's installed and the 3 seams (bottom, sides) might be the easiest.
> 
> ...


actually what they do, is build the fiber glass tank, then bolt the window in place with a gasket of some kind.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

so is fiber glass expensive?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

about the same ore more then glass, until you get BIG.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

so what's my best option here?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

a new sheet of glass


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

okay. i think i'll just have to order new piece of glass then..


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

TAB said:


> actually what they do, is build the fiber glass tank, then bolt the window in place with a gasket of some kind.


Being from the "olden days" I 've seen several large plywood tanks. I'm old enough to us "I remember in my stories" . So, I remember guys would fine a window from a store 3/8th thick. Build a plywood box coat the inside with marine epoxy and silicone the glass window into the front cut out.

You are correct guys with "skills" would use 'glass to do theirs.I have never seen a Fiberglass/Plywood tank in person.

There a youtube video that shows a guy using rubber top coat his plywood tank.

To the OP you need to go very slow and be carefull pulling that tank apart. I just disassembled an old 75g to salvage the glass for a rimless 40 gal. You may find poor quality edges under the plastic rim. The plastic rim that you will find out really does not want to come off in one nice pc.

It took me 4hrs to disassemble & clean the 75.at one point i had to use dental floss to cut through some silicone were I could make the angle with the razor blade. Get lots of blades, give yourself plenty of time, go slow. I sure that class is 1/2". Understand they can't take off much with the grinder/polisher at a glass shop maybe 1/8" max. So they can't really clean up chips. Also 3/8" & thicker does not cut well under in less than a 2" cut. Did I mention go slow?


----------

